# North Texas Zombie Walk



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking to get a zombie walk put together either the last part of September or the first part of October. I have a great staging area just south of Denton on 35. Who would be in? Trying to gauge interest before moving forward.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Well if I head out now and don't stop running I should be there in no time! Now thats not bad considering I will be running all the way from New York!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Depends upon the timing and organizing. Show us youve got a reasonable chance of more than a dozen people and I'd make an effort to join.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

It would depend on the date. If you do this you need to get major adversting for it.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

We are looking for a Friday Oct the 26th in Lake Dallas.


----------



## Voodoo Trucker (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds cool


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

It might actually be on the 19th which is a Friday. We have verbal commitments from tons of people but you really never know!!!!!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm interested. Is there a face book page?


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Not yet. But my facebook and friends facebook should be updated with the info. soon. Check both out and like them so you can be part of the updates! My home haunt is 13 Steps!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/13-Steps-Haunted-House-13-Steps-To-Nowhere-/298739003495965

http://www.facebook.com/littleelm.haunt?ref=ts


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Still working on this so please bear with me. trying to coordinate hearses into this deal as well! More details to follow!!! Tell everyone


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Oct 20th in Little Elm. Exact times and places will follow!!!!! Bring EVERYONE!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is the scoop!!!!! Be in Lakewood Village tx 75068 at 3:00p for last minute touch-ups on your make up! The Procession of the Dead will leave out at 4:00p for Mi Casa Cigar in Little Elm!!! Please let me know if you need directions. Over 50 Zombies have confirmed so this is gonna be cool!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Damn it... I wish I could go to this. Is this anywhere near Sanger? We went to Babe's last weekend.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

It is just about 15 minutes from Denton. Denton is about 20 minutes south of Sanger on 35. Actually the directions are pretty easy, you would hit 35E going south through Denton. Stay on 35 E in Denton and continue south. You will exit Swisher road and head East over Lake Dallas via the toll road. Lakewood Village is just about 1 mile to your right after you cross the tool bridge. Lakewood Village is basically a glorified subdivision but we are technically our own town.....


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

This is still on and up to 80 confirmations!


----------

